# Worming : Will Valbazen cause goats to abort



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I must have aborted 3 of my boer girls with Valbazen. I sent blood off to biotracking and 3 of my 4 girls are open. They have been with the buck since June/July. I dewormed them with cydectin/valbazen. :bang I swear I can't win for losing lately. :duh


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Will Valbazen cause goats to abort*

Giving anything during the implantation period can cause the kids to not attach, especially anything with a flukecide in it like Valbazen or Ivermectin Plus. Worming before they have contact with the buck then fecal sampling so you don't have to worm until 100 days bred, then use Ivermectin Plus for our lungworms and liverflukes.

Have you ran a fecal to see if your Cydectin is not working alone on HC? Because it is here. When using a cocktail you can use safeguard/panacur with the same results. Levamisole and safeguard/panacur was the cocktail we were taught to use. Vicki


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Will Valbazen cause goats to abort*

No I didn't fecal. I forgot to worm them before I let the buck in their pen and thought about it one day when Chuck was home and said hey come help me deworm the goats real quick. Grabbed the cydectin and Valbazen both and didn't even think about possibly aborting them. I'm sure it's my fault. I was all ready to blame the young buck in the pen, but It was probably me. I just have not had my head in the game this year. :crazy I'll just leave them alone and run another blood test probably end of next month.


----------

